# Wasserpflanzen vom Discounter



## wkremer (26. Apr. 2012)

Heute gabs bei AL DI Wasserpflanzen für 3,49 Euronen,
darunter auch Seerosen in Weiss oder Rosa.
Ist wohl mehr ein Bausatz, Rhizom im nassen Lappen, Lehm im Tütchen 
einem Paket Kies (Brian lässt grüßen  ) Pflanzkörbchen und einem Düngerkegel
Kann das denn was sein? Wenn ich zu meinem örtlichen Dealer
gehe, gibts da nix unter 15 Euro


----------



## Moonlight (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen vom Discounter*

Na da mußte wenigstens nicht mühselig die olle Erde abspülen.
Ich würde es probieren. Manchmal ist weniger mehr 

Pflanzen vom Versand kommen auch nur in nasses Papier gewickelt ... ohne Erde.


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen vom Discounter*

Also ich bestell meine Wasserpflanzen meist beim Versender meines Vertrauens. 
Ganz selten gehe ich mal fremd und kauf vor Ort im Gartengeschäft. 
Aber gerade bei Seerosen gibts es bei Feinkost Albrecht sicherlich nur Massenware, 
da find ich darf es auch nen bisschen was schöneres sein und das hab ich bislang in großer Auswahl eher bei Werner als bei Albrecht gefunden.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen vom Discounter*

Moin,

also gerade Seerosen bestelle ich lieber bei Werner, denn dann weiß ich, dass ich kriege, was drauf steht und nicht irgendwelches Nilpferdfutter. Ich hatte mal Zwergteiche vom Discounter mit Seerose ausprobiert - den Thread gibt es noch irgendwo - aber wirkliche Miniseerosen waren das nicht.


----------



## MadDog (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen vom Discounter*

Hallo Werner,
meine Nachbarin wollte mir etwas gutes Tun und hat mir letztes Jahr zwei Pflanzen von Aldi geschenkt. Einmal eine Seerose und einmal eine Binse.
Beide sind nicht angegangen, obwohl ich alles richtig gemacht habe.
Ich frage mich, wie lange die Pflanzen in der Masse liegen, bevor diese bei Aldi angeboten werden und erst einmal abverkauft sind.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Joerg (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen vom Discounter*

Werner,
so ein Discounter Bausatz vom letzten Jahr habe ich auch noch liegen.
War mit den Aufwand nicht Wert den auszupacken, weil ich denke das Ergebnis schon zu kennen.


----------



## pyro (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen vom Discounter*

Bei Norma gibts derzeit Wasserpflanzen für 1,79 Euro und Seerosen für 3,49 Euro.

Die Seerosen sind aber sehr kleine Rhizomteile und das von stark wuchernden Arten. Wasserpflanzen habe ich mir vor einem Jahr 4 gekauft - derzeit sind noch 2 sicher im Teich vertreten.


----------



## Lucy79 (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen vom Discounter*

http://www.teichpflanzenzentrale.de/


----------



## katja (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen vom Discounter*

*der* versand und discounter?? 

 

die schenken sich meiner erfahrung nach qualitativ nix!


----------



## Eugen (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen vom Discounter*

[OT]:evil the same procedure as every year :evil

Hauptsache Billig !!! 
(aber natürlich will ich 20.-€ / Stunde netto verdienen)

Was waren das doch für Zeiten,als "Made in Germany" für Qualität stand.
Heute wird Schrott made in China bevorzugt.[/OT]


----------



## jenso (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen vom Discounter*

Hallo,

sowohl bei naturagart, beim Werner und beim ahli47 oder Baumarkt habe ich schon Pflanzen gekauft. Sicher gibt es qualitative Unterschiede. Die grundsätzliche Verteufelung kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen. Mal ein Beispiel. So liebäugelte ich schon länger mit einer Nymphaea __ Aurora. Sollte die kleine im Fachhandel so um die 20€ kosten. Da ich aber gelesen hatte, dass die Pflanze nicht ganz problemlos ist, scheute ich die Kosten. Im Baumarkt für 10€ im Sonderangebot war es mir das Experiment aber wert. Sie hat den ersten Winter hinter sich. Letztes Jahr war sie nicht sehr wuchsfreudig. Dafür sieht es im Moment aber recht gut aus. Mal schauen. 
Für den zur Zeit in Renovierung stehende Mini soll auch noch eine Seerose angeschafft werden. Aber die bekomme ich wohl nicht beim Discounter, da wird es eine Bestellung beim Fachhandel. Für mich hat beides seine Berechtigung.

Gruß

Jens


----------



## Hagalaz (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen vom Discounter*

Ich denke mal das auch Pflanzen vom Discounter nicht immer schlecht sind.
Nur haben Fachhandel wie Gärtnerreien oder z.B. Werner den Vorteil, dass man 100%ig das bekommt was draufsteht. Aber grundsätzlich kann man nicht sagen Discounter = schlecht. Zumindest bei __ Binsen etc. kann ich das sagen wies bei Seerosen ist keine Ahnung.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen vom Discounter*

Man bekommt halt im Fachhandel das was drauf steht, bzw. ist es genau beschrieben mit lat. korrekter Bezeichnung. Im Baumarkt und beim Discounter muss man da schon Glück haben, oftmals steht da nur Seerose weiß oder so was auf dem Etikett. 
Dazu muss man bedenken das die Fachgärtnereien ganz entscheidend zur Vielfalt beitragen und diese auch erhalten. Das kann man vom Discounter nicht erwarten, die bekommen eben Massenware. 
Man kann immer mal ein Schnäppchen machen , aber auch Reinfälle erleben. 
Hab einige Rosen z.B. direkt bei Tantau, Kordes usw. bestellt. Die gibts im Baumarkt zur Saison meist deutlich teurer, als wenn man dort im Winter wurzelnackte bestellt. Glück kann man haben, wenn zu Saisonende der Bestand geräumt werden muss, aber da hab ich auch schon übelst mit Schädlingen befallene Pflanzen gesehen. Und Fragen kann man dort eh niemanden. 

Wem das Leben nicht schon einerlei genug ist, der kann sich doch gern im Einerlei der Discounter bedienen. 
Wer lieber mal was anderes haben will kauft beim Fach(versand)handel besser und mit größerer Auswahl. 

Gruß Wuzzel

vergessen hab ich das es oft auch bei den Fachversendern zum Saisonende oft Rabatte gibt. Dann ist aber oft die Auswahl nicht mehr so gut. Tipp: Newsletter abbonieren.
Ich fahr jetzt erst mal rüber nach Holland und schaue was die so zu bieten haben  
Bericht folgt.


----------



## Hagalaz (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen vom Discounter*

Ja da hast du voll und ganz recht mir ist Fachhandel ob Gärtnerrei oder Versand auch viel lieber UND man unterstützt Unternehmen die es mehr brauchen als Großkonzerne...

Zum Thema Holland  sag das zu einem Niederländer und er tritt dir in den Allerwertesten 
und du weißt ja an der Grenze wird verstärkt kontrolliert


----------



## Christian und Frauke (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen vom Discounter*

Hallo ihr,
es gibt hier sicher einige sehr gute Fachhändler
aber es gibt hier auch sicher den einen oder anderen der nicht jeden Monat 2 oder 3000€ aufs Konto gutgeschrieben bekommt
Wir und 3 unser guten Freunde haben schon die eine oder andere Sammelbestellung der preiswerten Pflanzen aus der Bucht getätigt und waren sehruber die schöne Ware die auch über die Jahre keine Wünsche übrig lies.
Und deshalb sollten man vieleicht nicht alles verteufeln oder schönreden.


----------



## Stadtkind (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen vom Discounter*

Also ich "teste" dieses Jahr. Aldi, Norma und Bauhaus - bin mal gespannt.

Letztes Jahr waren Tierhandel und Gartencenter dran.
Wasserhyazinthe vom Tierhandel war ziemlich mickrig und ist auch den ganzen Sommer nicht gediehen.
Lilie und ....gras vom Gartencenter gedeihen erst dieses Jahr besser. 

Mal schauen wie sich die Discounterpflanzen nun entwickeln.

Letztes Jahr hatte ich mir über Ebay __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut schicken lassen welches sich prächtig gemacht hat.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen vom Discounter*

Hi Petra,

bei den tropischen Arten wie __ Wassersalat oder Wasserhyazinthe ist es eh vollkommen egal ob sie von nem Fachhändler oder Baumarkt kommen. Die Herkunft ist bei beiden identisch. da selbst die Fachhändler diese aus dem Ausland beziehen und nicht selber überwintern zu versuchen. (Dazu kam ja auch noch der recht kühle Sommer was sich auch auf den Wuchs tropische Gewächse auswirkt)
Kommt dann halt nur drauf an wie mit den Pflanzen bis zum Verkauf umgegangen wird

Ich selber hab ja schon Unmengen von Baumarktpflanzen und auch von div. Fachhändlern bezogen. Pech kann man mit dem einen, wie mit dem anderen haben. (ich bekam mal von ner deutschen Baumschule anstelle der georderten Davidia ne Baumhasel - selbst bei den Fachleuten ist net immer das drin was auf dem Ettikett steht)

Mit Supermarkt-Discountern wie Aldi, Lidl hab ich noch keine allzuguten guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Meißt sehen die Pflanzen in den Töpchen schon alles andere als vertrauenserweckend aus, sodas jemand der Erfahrungen hat wie die aussehen müßten sie lieber gleich stehen läßt. Blumenzwiebeln im Herbst sind da aber auch kein Problem, brauchen zwar was länger als die teureren Exemplare bis sie ordentlich blühen, aber das hängt mit dem Alter der Zwiebeln zusammen (sind jünger - daher kleriner - als  teure Zwiebeln

MfG Frank


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen vom Discounter*

Ja klar weiss ich das Holland nur eine Provinz der Niederlande ist aber genau da waren wir ja *sichrausred* ... 

Aus familiären Gründen ist das geplante Programm stark zusammengeschrumpft und ich hatte nicht genügend Nerv was zu kaufen. Die familiären Gründe waren 3und 8 Jahre und da haben wir dann andere Prioritäten gesetzt (O-Ton: ich will jetzt aber Pommes mit Mayo)
Wir waren lediglich bei Bloomkamp  

Nette Anlage mit ueber 40 Schaugärten (Eintritt 7,50) die sich, wenn man Garteninteressiert ist, aber lohnen. 
Viele Gärten auch mit Teich. Ein Folienteich war da, da wuchsen Bäume im Teich, im flachen Bereich, da würd mich mal interessieren, wie die wurzeln.  

Im Gartencenter übliches Sortiment, abgerundet durch viele Deko Artikel (Steitröge, Sonnenuhren, Skulpturen usw) das findet man hier in Westfalen nicht so in der Auswahl im Gartencenter. 

Wenn wir es wirklich mal schaffen zusammen ne Woche Urlaub zu haben ist auf jeden Fall geplant nen Wohnmobil zu mieten und mal ne Woche durch andere niederländische Gärten. Appeltern, ada hoffmann usw  

Von der Pflanzenauswahl bekam man schon ein gutes umfangreiches Sortiment, speziell Wasserpflanzen habe ich da nicht viel gesehen. 


Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Wasserkatze (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen vom Discounter*

mit Wasserpflanzen hab ich bisher kaum Erfahrung, wohl aber mit Blumenzwiebeln, Rosen und Stachelbeeren. 
Blumenzwiebeln von H*fer (österreichischer Ald*-Ableger): da ist NIE das drin, was draufsteht. lediglich die Gattung stimmt. wenn man Glück hat. waren aber auch schon sehr schöne Querschläger dabei - ist aber die Ausnahnme.
Rosen: kaufe ich nur noch bei einem deutschen Fachgärtner, im Gartencenter höchstens dann, wenn sie zufällig eine Rose haben, die ich schon lange wollte.
das einzige Wühltischgewächs, das super angegangen ist, sind die Stachelbeeren. vor 4 Jahren bei Schl*cker um 1 Euro gekauft - letztes Jahr waren es an 2 Sträuchern schon so viele Früchte, daß ich Mühe hatte, alle alleine zu vernichten 

wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen Billigware und Fachbetriebserzeugnissen wähle ich in der Regel letztere. Billigware ist eher ein Spontankauf, nach dem Motto: wirds nichts, ist auch nicht viel verhaut. Bin ich auf der Suche nach bestimmten Sorten, dann wird immer bei Fachbetrieben gekauft.


----------



## Lucy79 (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen vom Discounter*

also die Pflanzen von der Teichpflanzenzentrale sind deutlich besser als die aus dem Baumarkt und Zoohandel, von denen haben wir schon so viele gekauft, die dann im teich dahingeschieden sind.....  bisher wachsen die bestellten Pflanzen sehr gut an, hatten nur 1 Verlust ( haben aber eh 2 mehr als bestellt geliefert bekommen
... und ein Becherchen __ Hornkraut, weich und labbrig für 3 Euro ist etwas extrem, hab für 5 Euro nen Riesigen Beutel starkes Kraut bekommen


----------



## Zermalmer (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen vom Discounter*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> ... und ein Becherchen __ Hornkraut, weich und labbrig für 3 Euro ist etwas extrem, hab für 5 Euro nen Riesigen Beutel starkes Kraut bekommen


Klar... labberig und :beten das es für 3 euro wächst.
Für nen 5er bekommt man aber auch hier im Forum große Pakete 
Man muss nur ordentlich fragen und ein wenig geduld haben, denn wir sind hier ja keine meist Pflanzenzüchter
und müssen warten bis das Zeug von selber wächst 
Und oft geht es dann zum Versandkostenpreis "über die Theke"


----------



## Bambus Mami (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen vom Discounter*

Hallo, ich habe auch eine rote Seerose bei Aldi gekauft. Natürlich der gleiche Bausatz, die Lehmkugeln habe ich zur __ Gartenheidelbeere, den Düngerkegel in den Bambus die Schale in den Plastikmüll (hoffentlich fängt sie nicht zu wuchern an ....) das austreibende Rhizom habe ich in unser Substrat des Naturpools gepflanzt und es treibt ganz wunderbar. Der Zierkies war übrigens wunderschön!
Außerdem habe ich auch eine __ Blumenbinse gekauft (was auch immer das ist) und das waren die Rhizome sehr spärlich und sahen wie abgerissen aus... Ziemlich teuer für 3,49€!

Viele Grüße
Bambus Mami


----------



## Lucy79 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen vom Discounter*

so... mal als kleine Info am Rande....  die bei der Teichpflanzenzentrale gekauften Pflanzen gedeihen prächtig ( nur im Kies) und wir haben NULL Verluste zu verzeichnen....


----------



## Stadtkind (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen vom Discounter*

@ Bambus Mami,

wie geht es Deiner Seerose ? 
Meine hat jetzt gerade 2 Blüten 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=395461#post395461

Wie sich die anderen Discounterpflanzen machen ?
Ich weiß nicht mehr wirklich, was ich von wo habe  ist ein rechtes Durcheinander inzwischen in meinem Teich. Werd morgen mal versuchen zu rekonstruieren


----------

